# Vaping Pet Peeves



## Soprono (26/4/17)

Mid Week Fun...

Wanted to get a overview of what some of your guys "pet peeves" are around vaping in general, tanks, juices, people who vape, devices so forth or maybe things you have learnt to avoid coming across this issues. 

Dont want to stir any emotions or pin-point anyone so but just curious what your gripes may be...

My Peeves that are on my top list are:

Shopping Centre In-door Vapers
A Leaking Tank after a refill

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/17)

Don't get me started. Take a look at my title on the left of page

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/17)

Leaking Tanks, Air locks and Dry Hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (26/4/17)

I hate it when vapers vape in shopping centers, non smoking casino areas or any indoor area that does not allow smoking. Yes vaping is not smoking but it does not constitute the right to do it wherever you want. On many occasions it has been a much younger crowd doing this though.

any leaky tank is a problem

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (26/4/17)

Leaking after filling
Burnt cotton
Mixing 100ml juice and it tastes Kak
Batteries running flat when you're out

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (26/4/17)

1) vaping in shopping centers
2) leaky tanks
3) people blowing massive clouds in non vapers/smokers faces
4) devices not living up to the hype
5) strawberry milkshake flavours
6) kak diy concoctions but that's my own doing
7) regulators wanting to make a quick buck off u
8) sapo .... need I say more!
9) juices that gunk coils like no tomorrow
10) not knowing what tank/mod combo to use

As u can see I have problems... dr Frasier krane in the house?

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/4/17)

@incredible_hullk . My surname is Crane, but I can't help you. I agree with your "problems".... but have more than enough of my own to deal with !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/4/17)

Worst thing for me is when you buy from a vape store then the following day you say sherbert i actually needed something else so you vist your local vape store again and you find out what you bought yeaterday at full price is now x amount % off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 7


----------



## Hakhan (26/4/17)

Why juices don't come with recommended tank/build/wattage.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

know it all vapers who always have that one set up way better than anything you or they have ever tried but said set up is never seen or tested.
#Dontbethatguy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gersh (26/4/17)

Amir said:


> know it all vapers who always have that one set up way better than anything you or they have ever tried but said set up is never seen or tested.
> #Dontbethatguy



1-Those know it all vapors, who when asked which device/atty is better, they tell you what they think is best but not having owned/tested neither of the hardware. 

2- SAPO !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/4/17)

Amir said:


> know it all vapers who always have that one set up way better than anything you or they have ever tried but said set up is never seen or tested.
> #Dontbethatguy


The Classic "I have a DNA 166 therion with a herakles at home , I just use my Pico mega as a daily runner" type.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Scouse45 (26/4/17)

1) people that don't vape that tel me vaping is more harmful then smoking
2)diy mixes that turn out rubbish
3)know it all vapers 
4)rattling battery doors
5)messing e juice 
6)low ballers and chance takers in classifieds 
7)vape posers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Daniel (26/4/17)

I can see this becoming a slippery slope ..... but my pet peeves (in no particular order) 

- door rattles (ANY door , not just mods , but mods up there) 
- hype mongers (yet never actually used the 'hyped' device themselves) 
- rabbits .... I hate rabb...oh wait wrong group ....
- ignorance (do your damn research , we've all done it , don't be lazy) 
- lazy newbies , asking "what's the best [insert RTA/RDA/MOD/whatwhat] for clouds or flavor) 
- vape 'clicks' ...

....and carnies ... I hate carnies .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Soprono (26/4/17)

Daniel said:


> I can see this becoming a slippery slope ..... but my pet peeves (in no particular order)
> 
> - door rattles (ANY door , not just mods , but mods up there)
> - hype mongers (yet never actually used the 'hyped' device themselves)
> ...



Hype Mongers, forgot that one too.


----------



## Vape_N8th (26/4/17)

People who ask and I quote " which vape is best for the biggest smoke and taste"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/4/17)

Vaping in non smoking areas for sure, biggest gear grinder out there.


----------



## kimbo (26/4/17)

I think what gets me most is that propaganda the board house wife's read in the Huisgenoot and/or share on Facebook

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (26/4/17)

kimbo said:


> I think what gets me most is that propaganda the board house wife's read in the Huisgenoot and/or share on Facebook



Grammatical/Spelling errors  , it's 'bored'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (26/4/17)

I agree with all of the pet peeves above but the one that seems that grates my carrots........

Going into a vape store and being patronized by the person behind the counter....just because you work at a Vape store doesn't mean you know my personal taste better than i do......Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I actually avoid going to those few shop completely if i possible....lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (26/4/17)

Daniel said:


> Grammatical/Spelling errors  , it's 'bored'


And second on that list is Grammar Nazi's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## playa4life (26/4/17)

Pet peeve hate:
Vapers who vape in non smoking spaces!


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/17)

Agree with most points here.

However. Some are leaning more towards being sliiiightly intolerant though. You have to remember that "new" vapers will usually ask "what tank is best for.." or "which mod should I use when..". It's not because they're lazy, most of the time they actually did their research and do have the facts, but due to lack of experience don't know how to interpret the facts yet. They need input and advice and I'm not sure why we're listing it as a pet peeve, to be honest.

If they did absolutely zero research then sure, I get that that's annoying. But that's usually in the minority.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## gdigitel (26/4/17)

Always having to spend at least 1hour at every vape shop I come across
Always walking out with at least 1 new item from said vape shop
Always seeing something new that tickles my fancy and having to research it to the point of obsession and then something new comes out and you start all over again.

The first rule of mixing - You always need another concentrate ... always
When you place a concentrate order and 1 or 2 items are out of stock and you have to order from someone else and pay for delivery
Having to spend way more time than is healthy on eciggsa
Come to think of it most of my peeves also form part of why I love vaping so much, weird creatures we are.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gdigitel (26/4/17)

Oh a real peeve which I could do without

I saw in Huisgenoot you going to get popcorn lungs
I saw on Facebook one of THOSE things exploded in a guys face
Me smoking 2 packs a day is still better off than you smoking that Hooka thingy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10


----------



## Daniel (26/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Agree with most points here.
> 
> However. Some are leaning more towards being sliiiightly intolerant though. You have to remember that "new" vapers will usually ask "what tank is best for.." or "which mod should I use when..". It's not because they're lazy, most of the time they actually did their research and do have the facts, but due to lack of experience don't know how to interpret the facts yet. They need input and advice and I'm not sure why we're listing it as a pet peeve, to be honest.
> 
> If they did absolutely zero research then sure, I get that that's annoying. But that's usually in the minority.



The forum has a Search function also  , use it ...... 90% of the time your question has already been asked.

Also , mostly single line threads usually means they have NOT done any research.

But yes I agree sometimes we need to be more tolerant , hence most times I take the time to respond to the best of my limited knowledge.


----------



## Deckie (26/4/17)

1. Vaping in Restuarants/Shopping centres & blowing clouds - The "Cats"
2. Tank suddenly dumping juice for no reason even after having behaved all day ( Last night my Kylin just decided to spew juice all over me - like I pulled the plug) - getting sold now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/4/17)

Deckie said:


> 1. Vaping in Restuarants/Shopping centres & blowing clouds - The "Cats"
> 2. Tank suddenly dumping juice for no reason even after having behaved all day ( Last night my Kylin just decided to spew juice all over me - like I pulled the plug) - getting sold now.



Remember I called first dibs


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/17)

Daniel said:


> The forum has a Search function also  , use it ...... 90% of the time your question has already been asked.
> 
> Also , mostly single line threads usually means they have NOT done any research.
> 
> But yes I agree sometimes we need to be more tolerant , hence most times I take the time to respond to the best of my limited knowledge.


We'll probably have to agree to disagree on this one 
I know, for instance, some of my question threads are short but was preceded by tons of searching and research. Again, I concede that there may be others who just fire off one-liner questions without searching or Googling, and in those cases you are 100% correct. I'm just saying, not everyone who asks seemingly simple questions fall in that category.


----------



## Cave Johnson (26/4/17)

I am absolutely sick of people telling me that I'm going to get Popcorn Lung Disease

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Smokyg (26/4/17)

People blowing clouds in public areas
People at work asking me to build their coils every week, with my own wire and not paying a cent
People telling me that vaping is 100 times more dangerous than smoking
TWISP...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (26/4/17)

aktorsyl said:


> We'll probably have to agree to disagree on this one
> I know, for instance, some of my question threads are short but was preceded by tons of searching and research. Again, I concede that there may be others who just fire off one-liner questions without searching or Googling, and in those cases you are 100% correct. I'm just saying, not everyone who asks seemingly simple questions fall in that category.



You sir are an exception it seems  , in general one can quickly pick up if a newcomer has done their research or not.

Unfortunately it seems you have not done yours on this topic  , just have a look at the plethora of threads in the Newbie Section ......


----------



## Gersh (26/4/17)

I know we have not seen the end of this question: 

"What's the best device"

Community response: minikin v2 

Uurgghh



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

Trade for Cuboid?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/17)

I have a whole tome of things that irritate me.

I mostly get angry about how guys don't enjoy me pinching their wives/gfs bums.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/4/17)

Daniel said:


> Also , mostly single line threads usually means they have NOT done any research.



LOL so what? That's what this forum is for, I also asked a bunch of dumb questions when I started if every one sighed and didn't respond, I would have thought, "sheesh vaping is for stuck-up vegen weight lifters, I'll just go back to smoking". It's not like YOU HAVE to respond to noob posts, just ignore it and move on with your life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## Cespian (26/4/17)

Righto...

1. Getting dry knuckles - ultima is so tough to find here.
2. Going to a vuvuzela concert and people start playing sports
3. Wicking a tank... I even get dry hits on an Obs Engine Nano
4. People selling clone juice for the same price as retail - at least charge a bladdy China price for following a China model
5. Justin Bieber
6. "Can I put dagga in there?"
7. @Feliks Karp pinching my wifes bum 
8. Cost of authentic drippers
9. @Stosta 's majestic beard (ok, its jealousy...)
10. Dismantling a Crius V3 tank

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 22


----------



## KZOR (26/4/17)

1) People requesting a PIF on their first post.
2) People releasing juices that taste like utter crap
3) Members who find it hard to accept that others prefer a different vaping style
4) Members who hype up a item which I buy and turns out to be a disappointment 
5) Seeing HE gear but just because I want it but cannot afford it 
6) If I run out of battery life or ejuice when I'm out of reach of help
7) Members who keep posting the same mod more than 3 times in "What's in your right hand now"
8) Ill-informed people trying to argue a point

and a few more

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8 | Funny 3


----------



## Hakhan (26/4/17)

Smokyg said:


> People blowing clouds in public areas
> People at work asking me to build their coils every week, with my own wire and not paying a cent
> People telling me that vaping is 100 times more dangerous than smoking
> TWISP...


OR is that like twisp....


----------



## Raindance (26/4/17)

Peeves:
1. Microsoft
2. The incorrect assumption that "High Priced" is a synonym for "High End", and the people that take advantage of this.
3. The first law of DIY.
4. Incorrect use of the term "Quality". Its more a verb than it is a noun.
5. Facebook, and all its vaping wisdom.
6. The Rand to Dollar/Pound/Euro exchange rate.
7. Touch Screens.
8. Fake batteries.
9. Juice spills on a mod. One can never get that stuff off completely.
10. TFA Honey.
11. Chinglish. Seriously you have a million dollar a month turnover but can not afford someone to translate stuff correctly.
12. My salary.
13. Ridiculous regulations.
14. Adding a flavor to a mix, getting halfway to the correct weight and suddenly wondering if I reset the tare setting on the scale.
15. People calling "vaping" "smoking".
16. Procrastinating for weeks and eventually making my mind up to buy, just to find they are all sold out.
17. The dripper tops on CLY concentrate bottles.
18. People with an extensive list of peeves.

There are more but its time for me to take a chill pill....

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Scoob (26/4/17)

- price of nice things 
- how hard it is to obtain said nice things when you finally have the cash (billet box) (exocet) 
- running outta juice the second you feel like you were really getting into it.
- walking into a vape store and being made to feel like I should never have bothered because big Captain Hero Vape over there has the heavy condescending demeanour and makes shopping feel rushed.
- people making you taste their DIY, which they know is terrible, and expecting nice comments. 
- vapers without consideration. whether it be shopping malls or people who simply don't like inhaling your strawberry. 
-blueberry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (26/4/17)

Let's smoke a vape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Veez (26/4/17)

lip crust around drip tip

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Soutie (26/4/17)

JanVanRiebeeckVaped said:


> The Classic "I have a DNA 166 therion with a herakles at home , I just use my Pico mega as a daily runner" type.



Hahahaha..... I actually do this. I keep my Therion 166 at home which I hardly take out and use my pico with a goblin mini as my daily runner. 

I only have a troll on the Therion though

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Gersh (26/4/17)

Veez said:


> lip crust around drip tip



I have no idea how this happens, like just how


----------



## FrankHeunis (27/4/17)

My peeves are... 
1) Someone using my vape without asking and getting lip gunk on my driptip.
2) Over dripping !
3) Airlocks in my tank
4) Inconsiderate vapers in public places
5) Know it all vape shop employees

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Two peeves :

Dropping a tiny RM2 post screw on the floor and then standing still trying to figure out where it bounced to work out where it went - then spending quite a long time on the floor looking for it only to find it somewhere else - or resting between the laces of your shoe! 


Wanting to order a few things but seldom being able to get them all at the same time from the same place!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 7


----------



## KZOR (27/4/17)

Silver said:


> Wanting to order a few things but seldom being able to get them all at the same time from the same place


Spot-on. 
This is so true for when i want to order concentrates. I have never found a vendor that stock everything on my order list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (27/4/17)

Pointing my son to a (supposedly) reputable vendor in Durban whilst on a trip from Swaziland to have some tosser treat him like an idiot. Not cool. He was looking for some advice from people who are meant to be experts, not looking to be treated like a nuisance, where did this elitism as fellow vapers come from?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/4/17)

Soutie said:


> Hahahaha..... I actually do this. I keep my Therion 166 at home which I hardly take out and use my pico with a goblin mini as my daily runner.



I guess that, like you, I am also upsetting someone by using one of my Pico minis plus Goblin as a daily runner. Sorry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Neal said:


> Pointing my son to a (supposedly) reputable vendor in Durban whilst on a trip from Swaziland to have some tosser treat him like an idiot. Not cool. He was looking for some advice from people who are meant to be experts, not looking to be treated like a nuisance, where did this elitism as fellow vapers come from?



I hear you @Neal and i have occasionally found similar things
The "cool kid syndrome" or just a lack of professionalism
It certainly can be enough to put some people off vaping entirely
Thankfully, for every one "bad" experience i have had plenty good ones...

Not sure if you have seen the following thread, but give it a read if you havent seen it
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/professionalism.t34650/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (27/4/17)

Ok, here are mine:

Stainless steel drip tips - I like having lips to kiss my wife!
Juices that linger after you've started using a new juice, like mints and menthols that just won't go away 
Not being able to get all my concentrates from one vendor in one order.
Really tasty looking recipes that use one obscure concentrate that I'd never use anywhere else.
Having a great setup on an RTA that works perfectly with no issues and then having to re-wick not knowing if it's going to be as good as before.
Vapers that don't think of others and vape in the wrong places or leave huge clouds that annoy others.
People who are ignorant of the facts about vaping telling me what's what.
That #%*@ing recipe that needed FW White Chocolate, and now that I finally have FW White Chocolate I can't find the recipe anymore!
People who try to sell advanced, technical gear to noobs.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (27/4/17)

Great list @Huffapuff 

No 5. haunts me too - with some RTAs - especially those I am not too familiar with or have only rewicked a few times....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (28/4/17)

WOW! So many of these are a standard things it seems. 
Thought I was the only one. 

But my biggest one is this. 
A guy gets a new device/atty, and a Vaper asks him "So how does it smoke"!!!
Doggammit!! How the hell are we supposed to change a non vapers perspective of vaping if vapers themselves refer to it as smoking!!
Aarrrghh!!
Now I have to go vape.... Just Pd myself off just by thinking of it.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro (2/5/17)

● Clones.
● Eliitist gear.
● Premade e liquids.
● Anything that leaks.
● Generic coil builds.
● The word "best".
● Hyped reviews before a device has been thoroughly used for week(s).
● Those reviewers who all too soon after don't use, trash or resell the device they hyped.
● Those who are too damn lazy to do the research, the trial and error or work themselves for aspects of vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (8/5/17)

My newest yet most influential one... 

That dreaded phone call... the one where they tell you that the items you have ordered are no longer available. Website error. Would you like an item of similar value or a refund?! 

Goddammit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Schnappie (8/5/17)

I agree with most of the points raised above. Something that haunts me a lot, in sub ohm tanks and RTA's, the dreaded airlock problem!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalahari stoommasjien (8/5/17)

Top of my list is... RBA, really? a Rebuildable Broken Atomiser? or is it a Really Broken Atomiser? Can't people just stick to RTA for a Rebuildable Tank Atomiser and not come up with horsemanure like RBA?


----------



## Apollo (11/5/17)

some of mine are:

-Having to explain that it's not a TWISP, and then having to explain HOW and WHY it's not a TWISP.
-Friends and Family tagging you in "Anti-Vape" propaganda on Facebook (exploding mech's popcorn lung, etc.)
-Leaky Tanks
-The price of commercial juices.


----------



## Daniel (11/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mahir (11/5/17)

Vapers who keep buying RTAs/RDAs even though they can't build, which results in them asking me for a new build /rewick every flippin day. Having to use my own cotton and wire. Geez. Get a godamn subohm tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (11/5/17)

Wow, cool thread @Soprono 
I reckon we might break ecigssa's server with this one.


0.1W increments
"are that a twisp?"
"my friend/aunt/... got popcorn lung/cancer/pneumonia/... from using those things"
No, I cannot put weed into the tank 
0.1W increments

All flat batteries on a friday afternoon ("Now this is my backup device, still not a twisp")
misfires
dry-hits
anything that requires toiletpaper to clean up the e-juice afterwards
0.1W increments

Shopping-mall cloud-chasers
Cutting juuuuuust too little wire off the roll to get 2 coils out
0.1W increments
*edit: I just remembered: Default ecigssa avatars

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/5/17)

The_Ice said:


> 0.1W increments


Absolutely, I mean wtf?


----------



## craigb (11/5/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Absolutely, I mean wtf?


0.05 increments FTW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nicholas (11/5/17)

1 - buying something then the next day there's a sale

2 - going out and all the stinky friends want to hog your vape the whole night and when you get it back your cotton is so burnt it's falling out on both sides. 

3 - being broke lol 

The vaping indoors doesn't affect me really firstly because vape smells amazing and secondly because I'd rather see a bunch or delinquent teens blowing vape clouds rather then in the smoking section with a stinky. 

However there'should a way to do it. I find it disrespectful to blow clouds directly at people however if I'm in a mall or whatever and I really need a puff I take a short one. Hold it in longer and blow almost nothing directly into the sky...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/5/17)

1. Leaking tank
2. Leaking tank
3. Leaking tank
4. Making the legs of a coil too short
5. Cutting piece of cotton but not enough
6. Start mixing just to find you are short by 1,46g of a flavour

The rest I can deal with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/5/17)

@E.T.
I cant stand it when someone reffers to a sqonker as a sqaunker....
Why....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## E.T. (18/5/17)

I do love my skwankers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## nemo (19/5/17)

Cloud chasers in shopping malls.
Common concentrates always being out of stock.
Arrogant know it all vape shop staff.
Every smoker at a party wanting to have a "suck" on my "twisp"
Cloud chasers in shopping malls.
0.1w increments why.. no seriously why?
Do you know that is more dangerous than smoking....
oh did I add Cloud chasers in shopping malls....

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## craigb (19/5/17)

Forgetting to take the ring off concentrate bottles only to have the forsaken thing fall of while trying to focus on pouring out 0.16g of bloody biscuit flavour

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 8


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

Abs


aktorsyl said:


> Agree with most points here.
> 
> However. Some are leaning more towards being sliiiightly intolerant though. You have to remember that "new" vapers will usually ask "what tank is best for.." or "which mod should I use when..". It's not because they're lazy, most of the time they actually did their research and do have the facts, but due to lack of experience don't know how to interpret the facts yet. They need input and advice and I'm not sure why we're listing it as a pet peeve, to be honest.
> 
> If they did absolutely zero research then sure, I get that that's annoying. But that's usually in the minority.


Agree. Us newbies asking questions is to learn and gain your experience. Sorry we obviouslypeed some


----------



## aktorsyl (19/5/17)

craigb said:


> Forgetting to take the ring off concentrate bottles only to have the forsaken thing fall of while trying to focus on pouring out 0.16g of bloody biscuit flavour


Also had that happen too many times to remember


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

Scott said:


> Abs
> Agree. Us newbies asking questions is to learn and gain your experience. Sorry we obviouslypeed some


Shit there I going peeving someone else off with spelling mistake but pushed incorrect button and sent. Asking questions is the only way we beginners' learn. Just take a look at the lingo used! It would confuse a genetics scientist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/5/17)

Ever see a newbies face go all wonky like a jack Russell when you start explaining stuff about vaping?
That's when I know, I'm sounding like a smart-ass know it all. 

My wife says I have a way to explain things way too technically. 

So here's to the newbies having a "the guy was way too technical, now I understand even less than I did" peeve!




Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman (19/5/17)

I agree with most of the points raised in the thread but in all honesty my greatest peeve is the unethical behaviour and attitude of Vapers and "Vendors". When I say vendors here I am referring to Tom, **** and Harry that just started selling stuff from his boot, back pack or house. Yes there are some guys that do this that are awesome but the majority of them are just out to make a quick buck. As for the unethical vaper, well this is a whole different can of worms, I mean seriously, why sell something if you know its broken or a clone or.....wait...woesa....let me step away for a bit before I get myself worked up...


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/17)

Little magnets in REO doors and Billet Box Panels... bane of my life!


----------



## Anneries (19/5/17)

Top 2 at the moment, the list is longer, but I do not want to sound like a sour puss. 

1. Vapers that look down on you for the gear you are using or your vaping style. "You have to blow big clouds to be a vaper", "you need to use product xyz otherwise you are not a real vaper" "you have to ..."
2. Strangers that will just take your setup and start vaping without asking or the ones that do ask, that insist that you have to let them try. I have no issues with friends or family that take any of my ready to go setups and vaping on it. But a stranger ...


----------



## Andre (19/5/17)

Anneries said:


> Top 2 at the moment, the list is longer, but I do not want to sound like a sour puss.
> 
> 1. Vapers that look down on you for the gear you are using or your vaping style. "You have to blow big clouds to be a vaper", "you need to use product xyz otherwise you are not a real vaper" "you have to ..."
> 2. Strangers that will just take your setup and start vaping without asking or the ones that do ask, that insist that you have to let them try. I have no issues with friends or family that take any of my ready to go setups and vaping on it. But a stranger ...


I always carry some alcohol pads with me for those stranger moments!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/17)

1. Walking into a store asking for help or advice and getting a snotty answer from the guy behind the counter.
Guys behind the counter that keep speaking to other people while helping me ( Happens often just like in Pick n Pay)
2. Know-it-all vapers
3. Low ballers
4. Trust fund babies that diss my "cheaper gear"
5. Running out of juice
6. Non vapers that want to puff away on my device
7. People touching my vape stuff
8. Dirty cotton/coils
9. tobacco and coffee flavour juices 

Yes I have problems I know...


----------



## Scott (19/5/17)

Cloudgeek said:


> 1. Walking into a store asking for help or advice and getting a snotty answer from the guy behind the counter.
> Guys behind the counter that keep speaking to other people while helping me ( Happens often just like in Pick n Pay)
> 2. Know-it-all vapers
> 3. Low ballers
> ...


Not a chance you and I are on the right side of normal it's the other sixty five million cuckoo heads that need medication.


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Agree with most points here.
> 
> However. Some are leaning more towards being sliiiightly intolerant though. You have to remember that "new" vapers will usually ask "what tank is best for.." or "which mod should I use when..". It's not because they're lazy, most of the time they actually did their research and do have the facts, but due to lack of experience don't know how to interpret the facts yet. They need input and advice and I'm not sure why we're listing it as a pet peeve, to be honest.
> 
> If they did absolutely zero research then sure, I get that that's annoying. But that's usually in the minority.



Absolutely, there are many cases where you just don't get the answers you are looking for by using google and getting a response from someone who has the experience or expertise is usually more trustworthy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cloudgeek (19/5/17)

Scott said:


> Not a chance you and I are on the right side of normal it's the other sixty five million cuckoo heads that need medication.



Hahaha, dude if an oke suddenly starts speaking to his mate or colleague while I'm explaining what I need or want... gets me everytime


----------



## Shooterbuddy (19/5/17)

LEAKING LEAKING LEAKING!!!!! ARRRGGHHHHH

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scissorhands (19/5/17)

1) When someone insists you try there set up . . . And you notice its loaded with funky lip gunk "sure . . . k no bye"

Make a point of cleaning your tip before and after giving it to someone! 

And the common ones

"is that one of those hubbly stick things" 

"Is that a twisp"

"I saw on facebook . . . "

"But why do you vape"

"Have you tried dagga in that"

Ignorance/misinformation frustrates me more than a leaky tank ever could

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clarissa (7/11/17)

What really annoys the hell out of you in the context of vaping?

Mine is when people bring up the Harvard "study" on popcorn lung... Pleeeeeeease, can we delete that off the internet already?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/11/17)

The constant fiddling and faffing with refilling the tank and recharging!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (7/11/17)

"Know any vape tricks bro?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clarissa (7/11/17)

TheV said:


> "Know any vape tricks bro?"



Do you, though?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (7/11/17)

"But technically you are still smoking"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## franshorn (7/11/17)

Dry hits!


----------



## Soprono (7/11/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-pet-peeves.t36909/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarshallGTi (7/11/17)

People selling second hand stuff at the same price as new, or asking more than what it can be bought for new.

And less so - restaurants not letting you vape even if you sit in the outdoors section, but smokers can do as they please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clarissa (7/11/17)

Soprono said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-pet-peeves.t36909/


And here I thought I was being original. My bad!


----------



## zadiac (7/11/17)

Adephi said:


> "But technically you are still smoking"



And then I say "Technically you're an idiot".

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Have moved the above 10 posts from the thread @Clarissa started to this existing thread
Thanks for the headsup @Soprono

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

What's your pet peeve about vaping? Mine are:

Recharging
Refilling
Leaking tank
Weak flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (6/1/18)

When someone uses my mod without asking. I have no issue sharing my mod at all but please be courteous and ask. Especially if you're not a vaper... I don't carry cotton around so you cooking my coils is a bit more than just an "oops".


Your peeves were the same as mine until;

Recharging is solved with a spare mod or spare batteries.

Leaking is solved with the OBS engine.

Refilling is exciting for me.

Bad flavours is solved by trial and error.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Spyro said:


> When someone uses my mod without asking. I have no issue sharing my mod at all but please be courteous and ask. Especially if you're not a vaper... I don't carry cotton around so you cooking my coils is a bit more than just an "oops".
> 
> 
> Your peeves were the same as mine until;
> ...



@Spyro I can't believe that someone would use someone else's mod without asking! If that happened to me, I'd give them a mouthful - and not of vapour! A mod is such a personal thing - you're putting it between your lips. How do you know if that person doesn't have an infection of some kind? This DID happen to me. I gave my device to a friend for just one puff. She had a cold. I got a cold! Never again, unless I wipe the drip-tip with rubbing alcohol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (6/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Spyro I can't believe that someone would use someone else's mod without asking! If that happened to me, I'd give them a mouthful - and not of vapour! A mod is such a personal thing - you're putting it between your lips. How do you know if that person doesn't have an infection of some kind? This DID happen to me. I gave my device to a friend for just one puff. She had a cold. I got a cold! Never again, unless I wipe the drip-tip with rubbing alcohol.



Just the other day I was in a vape store and while talking to an attendant the other attendant asked to use my mod. I didn't hear him but he took it as a yes and puffed away. Was a bit irritated. 

As far as germs go, I grew up in boarding school so what's mine is yours was the norm. I am the furthest thing from a germophobe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/1/18)

People with bad vape etiquette.... yes I vape, no I'm not fond of tasting your juice via it being exhaled amd blown directly onto my face
, people bringing their children into vape shops (Probably stems from me not smoking near people <18 years old), vaping in non-vape shops (cloud chasing while standing in line at pick n pay for example)

Basically all the stuff the "antivapers" complain about haha...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 87hunter (6/1/18)

There's a small vape shop in Kzn (not on the forum) that's shop attendant doesn't only help himself to my mods but vapes my juice as well and he chain vapes it. I no longer go there as it's awkward to say 'can I please use my own mod.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Hi @Hooked , I have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this existing thread
Thanks for reviving this topic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Just the other day I was in a vape store and while talking to an attendant the other attendant asked to use my mod. I didn't hear him but he took it as a yes and puffed away. Was a bit irritated.
> 
> As far as germs go, I grew up in boarding school so what's mine is yours was the norm. I am the furthest thing from a germophobe



@Spyro So am I as far as my dogs are concerned - we kiss each other all the time! Anyone want to borrow my mod?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/1/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @Hooked , I have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this existing thread
> Thanks for reviving this topic



@Silver Thanks! Sorry, @Clarissa - I'd forgotten about your thread!  Didn't mean to steal it from you ... I promise!


----------



## Silver (6/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thanks! Sorry, @Clarissa - I'd forgotten about your thread!  Didn't mean to steal it from you ... I promise!



No worries @Hooked 

It was actually started by @Soprono on 26 April 2017. Check the first post of the first page

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clarissa (9/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver Thanks! Sorry, @Clarissa - I'd forgotten about your thread!  Didn't mean to steal it from you ... I promise!


Haha, whoops! I didn't have any idea this thread existed before I started mine, either.


----------



## Arbee (9/1/18)

1) Living in a country where getting vape items is a task - Usually import or via Social Media Shops.
2) Online vape "stores" that dont know what they selling - Peeves me less now that i found one that knows a little - Where i am, you need to know what you want, you cant ask the guy "what do you suggest".
3) When someone says he is sending juice, and he doesnt. Again, this is cos i cant go to the store and get it. All vape dealings are online and sent via courier.
4) Among friends who vape, there is always one who "forgets" his mod, juice, coils, etc and needs to borrow yours.
5) Same as above, and then they "forget" to return it.
6) Same as above, and then you got to ask to use your own stuff.
7) Same as above, and they return it to you empty, damaged, or dont return.
8) When i order online, i usually order for friends and I, theres always that one guy who doesnt pay. Gets his stuff, still doesnt pay. Always "tomorrow".
9) Leaking tank
10) Burnt coil after filling tank. 
11) Juice bottle leak - 60ml in the car (Car smells like Yellow Milk now)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Muttaqeen (9/1/18)

1. People who cloud chase in restaurant smoking areas 
2. People who share the Andy post and tag you in it lol

That’s the only 2 I can think of currently


----------



## Hooked (9/1/18)

Arbee said:


> 1) Living in a country where getting vape items is a task - Usually import or via Social Media Shops.
> 2) Online vape "stores" that dont know what they selling - Peeves me less now that i found one that knows a little - Where i am, you need to know what you want, you cant ask the guy "what do you suggest".
> 3) When someone says he is sending juice, and he doesnt. Again, this is cos i cant go to the store and get it. All vape dealings are online and sent via courier.
> 4) Among friends who vape, there is always one who "forgets" his mod, juice, coils, etc and needs to borrow yours.
> ...



@Arbee Whew! That's some serious stuff, especially #3 - #6. I see you're in Abu Dhabi. Would you mind posting on https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-in-different-countries.t45129/#post-614114 about vaping there?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (12/2/18)

Not sure if this was mentioned , but forumites constantly posting the SAME setup day after day .... we get it you love your setup move on mkay ....

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (12/2/18)

Guys who work in Vape Shops who pretend to know everything. I went a few times to this one vape shop and the shop assistant would always talk out of his a$$ to impress customers and when I corrected him he argued with me. I had to pull my phone out thrice to google what we were talking about and prove him wrong. 

If I don't know something I'll either admit it or keep my mouth shut but guys who act like they know everything just irritate the daylights out of me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/2/18)

I do this so often - wick my RDA without having done a dry burn first. I've gotten into the habit of putting my cotton out of reach when doing a pitstop now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

This isn't vape related but when someone doesn't rewrap the cheese and half of it goes hard. This is the kind of thing that creates serial killers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/2/18)

87hunter said:


> There's a small vape shop in Kzn (not on the forum) that's shop attendant doesn't only help himself to my mods but vapes my juice as well and he chain vapes it. I no longer go there as it's awkward to say 'can I please use my own mod.



I rated the post "agree" but Can't stop laughing . lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

@Spyro Feel free to post in this thread

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/what-irritates-you.t43244/


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

This right here...
"No vaping" signs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

When someone who has never vaped; knows nothing about vaping and knows no-one who vapes except me, tells me that my vision has deteriorated since my last eye-check because of vaping.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (16/3/18)

Hooked said:


> When someone who has never vaped; knows nothing about vaping and knows no-one who vapes except me, tells me that my vision has deteriorated since my last eye-check because of vaping.



Nah ........... your vision has deteriorated because you are old and getting older. Look on the bright side you are not as old as me 
Never mind I still luv ya
Dave

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (17/3/18)

Hooked said:


> When someone who has never vaped; knows nothing about vaping and knows no-one who vapes except me, tells me that my vision has deteriorated since my last eye-check because of vaping.


First time I've heard that one, it just gets crazier.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (28/3/18)

Not so much a vaping pet peeve but more related to the forum , specifically "drive by posters..." 

Not one single post , even in the Introduce Yourself Thread , but first post is in the Classifieds .... selling some SMOK kit or some shyte ....

...too many of these "fly by night" vapers around these days ... I get it you not active in the community but hell at least go introduce yourself.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------

